# (no Longer) Just A Little Frustrated.



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Well, some of you may remember a while back that I found (at least I thought I did) the Marine screw down hatches in the tan color at a dealer called Marine2go.com . Many who have completed this mod to the LP cover have been forced to use white hatches. Well, I thought I had saved the day by finding a company who sold hatches in a tan color.







The hatches arrived the other day and when I eagerly opened the box, I found they were more of an ivory color or off-white, than anything else.







The website made them look a lot darker than the actual product. I even re-checked the model number that I ordered and it matched the product list in which they describe them as "beige". I'm a little disappointed because I wanted the hatches to match the color of the cover as close as possible.

Ohh well...................









I'm going through with the mod in the next week or two, so I'll post when I'm done.

Mike


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That's a bummer!









I tried that web address and found that it is actually go2marine.com.
I wasn't able to view the colors, but did see that they offer beige, white and black in the 4" size.
If you are unhappy with them, you could try calling the vendor and see if they will exchange for something else. If not, I'm sure they will look just fine and i'm looking forward to seeing some photos


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

It it possible to paint them a matched color?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Or maybe go in a totally different direction...

My philosophy is if you can't match, then make it obvious you weren't trying.

So maybe you should go with the black.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

FraTra said:


> It it possible to paint them a matched color?


I'm not sure if you can paint them......????? The hatches are basically plastic pvc material. I would assume you could scuff the surface and lay a coat of something, but what? I would be afraid it would eventually chip off and look like junk. Anyone know what type of paint will adhere to pvc plastic?

Mike


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Rollrs45 said:


> Anyone know what type of paint will adhere to pvc plastic?
> 
> Mike


You could try this.... Krylon Fusion for Plastic


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Anyone know what type of paint will adhere to pvc plastic?
> 
> Mike


You could try this.... Krylon Fusion for Plastic
[/quote]

Krylon is the way to go. Lowes has this in stock.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doug30506 said:


> Anyone know what type of paint will adhere to pvc plastic?
> 
> Mike


You could try this.... Krylon Fusion for Plastic
[/quote]

Krylon is the way to go. Lowes has this in stock.
[/quote]
X3!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks, I bought an extra deck plate for something else I was working on, so maybe I'll experiment with that one. It will have to wait though, I'm heading back to Myrtle Beach for a week for some sand & surf.







I'll let you know how the results turned out.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

Good luck, I hope it works out.

Thor


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Anyone know what type of paint will adhere to pvc plastic?
> 
> Mike


You could try this.... Krylon Fusion for Plastic
[/quote]

The color river rock looks pretty close..... maybe I'll try that. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

FraTra said:


> It it possible to paint them a matched color?


Krylon makes a plastic paint that allegedley bonds to plastic on a molecular level and thus stays on without peeling or flaking. I think it pretty much does what they advertise and that is the only paint I'd use if I wanted to paint those deck plates.

Maybe Krylon makes that paint in the shade you need. If not, off white will have to do, I guess. By the way, we have the one piece beige LP cover and we installed white deck (access) plates. They look fine to me.

Bill


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

The other option you have is to go to the auto parts store and buy some plastic paint for use on car interior /exterior. They have a lot more colors to choose from and they bond very well and will not peel. If you have the piece you cut out take that with you for a color match. Kirk


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok, I may be a little slow at 3:40 in the morning, but I can't figure out what this mod is. At first I thought it had something to do with the crappy rubber handles on the propane cover, and replacing them with some sort of screw-down handle (cool idea).

I went to the go2marine.com website and looked for what is described in this thread as "screw down hatch" and "deck plate" but I didn't see any handles. Then my fuzzy brain reminded me of a mod I saw long ago where somebody had done something to the cover so they could turn their propane tanks on and off without removing the cover. Is that what this is all about?

That would be cool too......but now I'm thinking about a screw-down handle in chrome to replace those constantly breaking rubber T handles.

Hmmmmm..........


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Insomniak said:


> That would be cool too......but now I'm thinking about a screw-down handle in chrome to replace those constantly breaking rubber T handles.


Now that is a great idea!

Paul


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I bought some lever clamps to take the place of the rubber hold downs. I quickly found out they will interfere with the EQUAL-I-ZER bars...now what???

I'm about to scrap that darn cover altogether and buy a standard propane cover for $40 and a couple battery boxes....


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Insomniak

Here is the mod he doing but he has the new beige tank cover



case_campers said:


> Completed the Propane tank cover mod... We'll try them out this weekend! Got the idea from CAMP4FUN!!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

OK Guys, I said I would try it and here it is. I used special plastic enamel paint on the hatches and this is the outcome. Hope you like.....

Linky


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job on those access hatches Rollrs45








I think you did very well on the color match. I had no idea that the propane covers were a different color on the older models. 
I keep saying that we need to do this mod, but just never get around to it. After seeing yours completed, I'm going to have to try to get dh inspired to get the jigsaw out and get crackin!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Very nice job on the mod, I like it









-CC


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Did you use the Krylon fusion? That stuff is amazing. I painted my sons baseball helmet at the beginning of the season and it's still holding up very well. And it gets a lot of abuse. I need to do this mod because I have a crack in my cover right over the valve and this would solve 2 problems at once. Problem is I don't have a riveter.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rollrs45 said:


> OK Guys, I said I would try it and here it is. I used special plastic enamel paint on the hatches and this is the outcome. Hope you like.....
> 
> Linky


Love that solid cover you have! If I tried that on my cover (it's 2 pieces) I'd never be able to get it back to the normal shape.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

kyoutback said:


> Did you use the Krylon fusion? That stuff is amazing. I painted my sons baseball helmet at the beginning of the season and it's still holding up very well. And it gets a lot of abuse. I need to do this mod because I have a crack in my cover right over the valve and this would solve 2 problems at once. Problem is I don't have a riveter.


I went to Lowe's instead of Home Depot thinking they would have the Krylon. They didn't carry it, but when I was about to leave I found a plastic enamel made by American Tradition. The color seemed as nearly a perfect match as I was going to find, so I used it instead. We'll see how it holds up. As far as a rivet gun.... I may go back and use a small bolt/nut combo. The rivets put a little too much pressure on the hatch base due to the uneven surface, which makes the hatches a little tough to unscrew.

Mike


----------

